# craftsman 21cc wont start



## fubarhockeynut (May 31, 2005)

i have a sears weedwacker 21cc model#C944-517360 that will not start and fuel sprays out of the muffler. i have taken the unit apart cleaned it all put back together yet it still will not start. is there anything i can do?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If you have fuel coming out of the muffler most likely it is running too rich or you are flooding it when starting it. To start them do the following:

Prime 10+ times
Full choke and throttle
Pull till it fires (should be 5 or less pulls)
Put at 1/2 choke (still full throttle) and pull till it starts
Keep at 1/2 choke till warm (maybe 15 seconds).


----------

